# Canned Foods from grocers..



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

After this little COVID19 scare, and shelves went bare, I am coming up with a better plan for foods to keep around longer than a year or two. 
What canned foods keep the longest in cool dry places? 
I also need to have shelves like the ones in stores, where I can put cans in and they slide down, so oldest is ready to eat, newest at top. I dont can or anything like that.. So, I will rely on my normal MRE purchases at Commissary and canned goods for long term storage.
Suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dont worry about what last longest, what do you or what will you eat

i try to balance meat, protein, veggies, fruit, soup

keystone meat has a expire date but it last much longer
canned baked beans are good
you do not have to have fruit every day but you do need it.. pineapple, pears, and peaches


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thnx, I thought acidic foods dont last long. But, my plan is to have enough to get through a year, which is a lot, for 4 people. Not 3 meals a day, but high calorie foods.
Then seed plants ( based off of year and area to get it done), and hunt or fish for organic foods.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Home canned or store bought I label everything with a sharpie.

Move new/fresh stuff to the back of the shelves.

Most store canned stuff is edible long after expiration date, might start to taste not quite as good. Keep in a cool dry place, as long as it don't freeze.

I have homegrown spaghetti sauce from 2008 that still tastes great. I've saved a few jars as it still is one of my best batches.....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve found that older canned goods may be safe to eat but they get a metallic taste from the can.
I try to buy brands that have some type of lining inside the cans. Usually, this means more expensive. But since it’s only the wife and I, this isn’t a deal breaker.
Otherwise, just eat the canned goods long before the expiration date.


----------

